# Lost an RCS yesterday



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Removed some mold from uneaten food yesterday and kicked up quite a bit of the substrate doing it. Did my best to vacuum what I could, but in the end it looks like something in the substrate killed one of my RCS. Lord only knows how many others I killed, but there were about 30 alive that I could see on a quick inspection this morning. When I get home tonight I'm doing another 50% PWC. Fingers crossed I didn't kill too many. Going to take a head count of the swimmers in the tank too.

Just thought you guys should know do NOT disturb the substrate in an established planted tank with any critters (especially shrimp) in there.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I do small water changes on mine. They can make alot of waste. Jut take your time and they should be fine.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, learned that one the hard way. Lost my betta when I did that in my tank :l


----------

